# Timing of Nobivac L4 second vaccination



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

My puppy is 12 weeks and had her Nobivac DHP, L4 & Kennel cough vaccinations at 10 weeks of age. She went for her second DHP yesterday. Our vet is adamant that the second L4 injection must be given no sooner than 4 weeks after the first. Yet other vets give the second L4 2 weeks after the first. The data sheet is not that clear:

*Vaccination scheme*:
_Basic vaccination_:
The first vaccination can be administered from 6 to 9* weeks of age and the second vaccination from 10 to 13 weeks of age.

Just wondered what others vets door say regarding the inteval between L4 vaccinations? I do not doubt my vetss knowledge and trust him with all my pets health, but am curious as to the significant discrepencies. My pup can still go out in a week but the drawn-out L4 schedule will prevent waterway walks which, near us, is most walks! But better to wait if my vet is correct and is so, why are other vets administering early?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

BSH said:


> My puppy is 12 weeks and had her Nobivac DHP, L4 & Kennel cough vaccinations at 10 weeks of age. She went for her second DHP yesterday. Our vet is adamant that the second L4 injection must be given no sooner than 4 weeks after the first. Yet other vets give the second L4 2 weeks after the first. The data sheet is not that clear:
> 
> *Vaccination scheme*:
> _Basic vaccination_:
> ...


That is a 4 week gap. First one at 6 weeks, second at 10. First at 9 weeks second at 13.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

> Administer two vaccinations of 1 dose (1 ml) of vaccine with an interval of 4 weeks to dogs from 6
> 
> weeks of age onwards.


https://ec.europa.eu/health/documents/community-register/2012/20120716123549/anx_123549_en.pdf


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

It can depend on the brand of vaccine used, there are some that can have the 2nd dose 3-4 weeks after the initial dose and other brands that under the licence the 2nd must be given exactly 28 days later.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks. The first statement is open to interpretation I think, but the statement BlackadderUK cites from a more detailed datasheet makes it plainly clear. Thanks. Why other vets are administering at 2 week intervals seems odd (and theses are Vets using Nobivac L4).


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Here is another confusion, this time the Nobivac DHP. My pup had here first DNP aged 10 weeks. I have been told she needs another 2 weeks later. Full active immunity achieved after 1 week. Yet the datasheet states:

*Suggested Vaccination protocol *

_1. Vaccination commencing at 6- 8 weeks of age_. (Two doses)

*Age* *Vaccine*
6 - 8 weeks *Nobivac DHP*
10 weeks *Nobivac DHP*
N.B. There must be at least two weeks between vaccinations and the pup should be at least 10 weeks of age when the final vaccination is administered.

_2. Vaccination commencing at 10 weeks of age or older._ (One dose)

*Age Vaccine 
10 weeks or older Nobivac DHP 
*

So why are vets advising a second 12 week dose and then advising no walking on the street until a week later when the datasheet implies if vaccinated at aged 10 weeks one dose will suffice with full immunity attained at 11 weeks?


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

> *Vaccination regime*
> 
> _Primary course vaccination:_
> 
> A single injection should establish active immunity in dogs of 10 weeks of age or older. Where earlier protection is required a first dose may be given to puppies from 6 weeks of age, but because maternally derived passive antibody can interfere with the response to vaccination a final dose should be given 2-4 weeks later i.e. at 10 weeks of age or older.


If we take the above to be correct then going down the 2 dose route doesn't seem to have any advantages 

The above quote is for Nobivac DHP, Nobivac DHPPi is somewhat different.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

BlackadderUK said:


> If we take the above to be correct then going down the 2 dose route doesn't seem to have any advantages
> 
> The above quote is for Nobivac DHP, Nobivac DHPPi is somewhat different.


It would seem to be the case for Nobivac DHPPi also, for the DHP compnent. The Pi does require a booster after 2-4 weeks. My pup had DHPPi/L4/KC at 10 weeks, DHP at 12 weeks. L4 is at 14 weeks.


----------



## PepeLePew (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi my 9 week pup had dhp and L4 yesterday . I was advised that I have to have the second ones at 4 weeks . However she still can’t go out another three weeks after the second so I have to wait 7 weeks!!! I want to get her out socialising . What are others thoughts on this ?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Personally I would take her out and about, but be mindful about where you walk. Anywhere where there is water is likely to have a rat population, although rats could be found anywhere of course. Far better your pup gets her socialisation in now. 
This further inoculating of puppies and the wait before they are supposed to go out is getting ridiculous and it worries me that puppies won't be socialised properly. To take a puppy out for the first time at 16 weeks is not going to help as the main socialisation window will be closed by then.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

About 20 years ago the protocol changed and the second vaccination was at 16 weeks. Madness and it did not stay like that for long.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

After much thought I decided to follow this advice:

*Puppies aged 9 weeks and over:

*

*At the first visit we vaccinate for Distemper, Parvovirus, Hepatitis and Leptospirosis.*
 

*At the second visit, about 2 weeks later, we vaccinate for Distemper, Parvovirus and Hepatitis. *
 

*At the third visit, 2 weeks later, we will give the second Leptospirosis vaccination.*
* 
Puppies can go out 1 week after the 2nd vaccine but should avoid canals, farms and lakes until 2 weeks after the 3rd vaccine as they will not be fully covered for all strains of Leptospirosis until then.*

Although Leptospirosis cover is not theoretically complete until 3 weeks after the third vaccination.


----------



## JoB (Aug 29, 2018)

We took our whippet pup for her second injections yesterday (she’s 10 weeks and had her first lot at 8 weeks), as advised by our breeder and their vet We were told by our vet that second L4 needs to have a 4 week gap, citing manufacture guidelines in the vaccination label. I don’t doubt thr vet but have had conflicting info. And am now worried we’re missingg another 3 weeks of socialisation. We don’t have a private garden, but have lots of walks abd parks nearby. Any advice from you guys?


----------



## Angrybird (Aug 17, 2018)

The vaccine interval for L4 is 4 weeks. Maybe discuss risk factors for Lepto with your vet and getting her out and about and socialising early?



Blitz said:


> About 20 years ago the protocol changed and the second vaccination was at 16 weeks. Madness and it did not stay like that for long.


Madness? Immunologically the final vaccination at 16 weeks is sound as that's how long antibodies from the mother can stay around until and interfere with the vaccine, it's just very inconvenient for socialising. Which is why vaccine manufacturers have tried so hard to get primary courses that can be finished by 10 weeks of age, but potentially increases the risk of vaccine failure...


----------

